# Audi A1 AMI retrofit project



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Evening chaps & chapettes,

not strictly detailing on this post - although the car was cleaned before hand 

Have finally managed to retrofit AMI (Audi Music Interface) to my BE A1. I didn't have connectivity or Sat nav in my A1 and wanted some kind of Nav without paying the silly prices to retrofit any OEM systems and without having to use crappy 3rd party interfaces and headunits.

So after a long time of researching if it could be done, I found I am one of a handful of people who have actually done the job and as there is NO documentation on how to do it, I thought i'd get some on ye' olde' tinternet.

These aren't specific step by step detailed instructions... more of a general overview of how I retrofit the AMI and what I use it for.

So as I said, the aim was to fit the AMI system to 1) be able to control my iPod if I wanted from the headunit and 2) - the main reason; mirror my iPhone 6 display to the MMI display to then use Google maps or my TomTom app as 'inbuilt sat nav'.

All thanks goes to 'Virdee' on the forum for selling me his genuine OEM AMI wiring loom & VNSMedia AMI/VIM activation dongle.

IMG_1529 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

So I start by checking the version of my headunit. Mine is the RMC Concert +. I believe this is pretty much the basic headunit with capability for BOSE(Which I have).

IMG_1530 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1533 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

For anyone wondering this is the connections to the back of a RMC Concert Plus headunit with Bose ONLY ^^

IMG_1535 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

This is the main quadlock into the back of the headunit. Note the bottom left green connector block. This is currently the AUX socket loom which retrofitting the AMI system replaces.

image4 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

So before fitting, this is the OEM AMI loom ^ (Along with some nice Polo GTI pedals I bought).

IMG_1732 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Once i'd received the parts needed, I started the fitting process by removing the headunit and disconnecting the existing AUX loom green connector block from the quadlock. This was then replaced by the identical green connector block from the AMI loom.

IMG_1742 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Unfortunately to get behind the glovebox to fit the AMI socket, the glovebox had to come out; which meant the car battery had to be disconnected as the airbag switch is located in the glovebox and needed disconnecting. I've done airbag stuff before but it's always scary - it's just nice when it's all plugged back in with no warning lights or explosions!

IMG_1735 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Interestingly, once I had installed the AMI loom and before activation - the car 'kind of' recognised the AMI loom. Instead of displaying the usual 'AUX' when selected - it now showed 'AMI' and asked me to connect a suitable device. However, upon connecting an iPod using the Audi green collared AMI cable - the car just saw the iPod as a 'generic AUX device'.

image3 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

So after fitting the AMI loom I used this badboy. This is the activation dongle from VNSMedia. All that is required is for this little chappy to be plugged into the ODB with the ignition off. Turn on the ignition and watch the green LED flash quickly for about 30 seconds until it shows steady green, then all done!

As soon as the dongle was done, I turned off the ignition and unplugged the dongle. Turning back on the ignition revealed both the MMI & DIS display's were showing the 'Audi music interface' as an option in the 'media' tab - Success!

IMG_1735 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Success - AMI activated!

13214505_10156911496720440_1736193448_o by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1799 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

After spending far too much on the official Audi RCA AMI cable (I originally bought a cheap eBay version that claimed to work and did not) - even more success! I managed to get an Apple TV working with it.

IMG_1736 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

^^ This was the error message given using a cheap eBay RCA AMI cable.

IMG_1801 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

I used a cheap HDMI to RCA converter from Amazon. The converter is powered from a USB cable and works really well. It 's the little black box the in image above. EXCUSE THE FEET.

IMG_1926 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

After purchasing a very expensive Apple AV lightening adaptor - I routed it through to the armrest. (excuse the chewing gum) - my phone then sits in the armrest nicely (although I do need to work out a proper 'mount' system). At the moment, I have to carefully prop the phone in landscape mode up against the sidewall of the arm rest and ensure it stays there as I shut the arm rest lid - still working on this.

IMG_5780 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_5782 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

And the result... TomTom on the MMI!

IMG_5779 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_5778 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Because I have lost the AUX input, I have just piggybagged a jack cable onto the audio input on the RCA AMI cable. So I now have video & audio from my iPhone and audio from another device via the Jack cable.

IMG_5783 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

At the moment, I use a double USB 12v adaptor, but want to eventually tap into a main 12V source and hide the wires behind the dash. The same with the AUX... I want to mod the existing AUX socket and route my new cable through to this socket.

IMG_5784 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Just some random photos below...

IMG_1742 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Glovebox out & pushing out the OEM cutout slot for the AMI socket...

IMG_1867 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

RCA car audio clenser - removes the interference from the CANBUS system. I had horrible audio sounds, especially when the DSG changed gear. This little guy from eBay sorted all that! It just sits between the AMI system and my input devices.

IMG_1876 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Eventually properly routed all the cables through so arm rest and centre console had to come out.

IMG_1876 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Centre console removal

IMG_1874 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1886 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

I had to get into some pretty interesting positions to tidy it all away under the glovebox! :lol:

IMG_1889 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Found a nice little pre cut out for something OEM - pushed this plastic through and routed the AMI RCA cable through this hole to the back of the glovebox where everything resides.

IMG_1984 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Excuse the crappy photos

IMG_1986 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Managed to get a sneaky look at the passenger dash airbag & Gateway control module

IMG_1739 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1737 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1884 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1883 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Next step is to tidy up the AUX input & power - utilsing the existing AUX socket and wiring the power behind the dash. I'd also love to get a reverse camera working but need some kind of automatic switchable RCA input to switch between my phone sat nav and the camera when going into reverse... some thinking to be done. Also want to source and fit the High res screen - lots for sale on eBay Germany.

but for now - this is the final result!

Cheers for reading!

IMG_5778 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

excellent job, I wouldn't mind doing something like this on my 1 series but I keep reading conflicting information


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks very good. wish i had the time and patience to play about with mine


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to fit these for a living believe me everyone this is no easy task, I bet you spent hours on the inter web researching.

Top job


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheers guys.

The actual installation/retrofitting wasn't difficult at all - took about 30 mins plus another half an hour so to remove the centre console to route my cables - but the actual AMI retrofit only took 30 mins. 

It was the research/uncertainty of EVERYTHING that took the longest. There is literally no documentation online showing how to do it/no one has done it. 

Anyhoo, around £200 later I have it fitted


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Top job


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job and added some great functionality. Always good to see some ingenuity applied as an option to very costly manufacturer stuff, well done to you.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

:thumb:Great read.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

I worked for Audi up until recently and genuinely didn't even think that was possible! Excellent effort


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

fozzy said:


> excellent job, I wouldn't mind doing something like this on my 1 series but I keep reading conflicting information


what year 1 series do you have?

i have the f21, I've retrofitted cruise control and full NBT system with Nav activated and works flawlessly


----------



## Ewanjames2005 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Itchyhippo,

Would you consider possibly fitting this for me and how much would you charge? Id be happy to help, but I'd be afraid to do it on my own. I'd also buy everything required before hand.. 

Thanks


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome work


----------

